# Pachelble - Canon - the 2014 modern version!!



## Shiko (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi all 
Im new here.. im sorry if this is not the place to post it.
but i want to let u all enjoy my canon version..






plz give me your feedback inside.i worked very very hard to make it!

Thanks You All And Enjoy!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't think you will appeal to many Classical Music fans with this.


----------



## Shiko (Jun 22, 2014)

why no? isnt good?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Adding drums and guitar and synths to the piece might be a cool idea but the lines you added on your own don't make much sense and don't really add much to the piece. They are a little bit awkward sometimes to be honest, especially when you repeat notes consecutively within a run. 

Why the synth violins? I'm pretty sure there were other real instruments in there. Do you usually use synths as substitutes for real string instruments?

Also, to me you made PB's cannon sound a little bit...diabetic? Eh, that's just a personal taste though I guess.

Do you have any formal training in music?


----------



## Shiko (Jun 22, 2014)

violadude said:


> Adding drums and guitar and synths to the piece might be a cool idea but the lines you added on your own don't make much sense and don't really add much to the piece. They are a little bit awkward sometimes to be honest, especially when you repeat notes consecutively within a run.
> 
> Why the synth violins? I'm pretty sure there were other real instruments in there. Do you usually use synths as substitutes for real string instruments?
> 
> ...


im using kontakt synths..i dont know how to play real strings instruments..
im just playing in piano(controller keyboard for my fun,without experience)..i dont have money for teachers or real piano.

i just like to compose my songs and i want to be producer and musical arranger..
i dont have formal training yet but im studying now how to mix and mastering,how to compose and the development of technical aids..

i created electronic music in the past.


----------

